# Sick leghorn...WHY!!! Please help.



## foghornz (Jan 18, 2015)

I have around 30 leghorns (mixed colour) 15-17 weeks old in a 80 x 80 ft pen (movable fence) with fresh grass. I found 1 in the shade yesterday which seemed tired and weak, didnt want to stand. I took it in overnight with water & feed. Didnt seem to drink but had a go on a banana which seemed promising. It did stand overnight but during the day would just sit. I noticed its dung was mainly just a bound string of undigested grass and was about 5-6 inches long and unbroken from its cioaca so i gave it helping hand and gently pulled the rest out (about another inch)..... it died about 30 seconds later. Not sure how long it had been sitting sick in the pen could of been days but dont think so? Some of the hens are are a little older than others and not sure if this was a younger one or not, its comb was fairly undeveloped but also seemed quite small and dry while sick. Its eyes were more black than colour. I have no roosters in with them. Hope someone can help.
Dean from New Zealand


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It could have been any number of causes. Your description is much too vague to venture any real opinions. 

What is disturbing is the length of grass you removed. Did you check her crop to see if it was impacted? 

The grass you have them on should not be overly long because it can cause problems.


----------



## hockeychick (Jul 2, 2012)

Since she was passing long strands of grass, I would check the crop. I agree with Robin that there isn't enough info to really guess because it could be a number of things. How did her poop look before she passed the grass?


----------



## foghornz (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for replies, fairly new to chicken rearing. I tried to give best info as possible. Interested to know more specifically or basically what is meant by crop impacted?. Also long grass you say can cause problems? Not sure what poop looked like before hand sorry. All my other chickens are well and I got my first egg today!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Congratulations on the first egg. Won't be long and you'll be seeing more.

The crop, in case you didn't know, is where the food first lands. It grinds the food up to deliver to the digestive system. Grass is very fibrous which the crop can not grind, if too much or too long blades of grass are consumed they end up wadded up in the crop not able to pass. The bird can not eat or drink due to the grass plug in crop.


----------

